# Non toxic plants for basilisk



## gecko88 (May 8, 2009)

Hey, 
I rememeber seeing a website with loads of non toxic plants on it for different lizards and I can't remember what it was! Could someone please tell me of any websites they know or any non toxic plants for basilisks 

Cheers 

Scott


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

www.dartfrog.co.uk is where I get most of my plants from.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Plants Suitable for Herp Habitats


----------



## gecko88 (May 8, 2009)

Another question... I'm building a 4 x 3 x 2 for my basilisk... and I want some plants etc in there im just wondering how could this be heated ? obv basking spot and Uv but could I use a heat mat on the back of the viv ? just wondering how people with planted vivs get the heat to be around 85 ? 

cheers


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

heat mats are useless for large vivs. my viv is around the same size as yours (its not an adults it? 4x3x2 is probably a little small if they are) and i use a single 150W ceramic bulb in one corner and that easily keeps the viv around 82-88°F (depending on what i set it at) on a pulse stat. there are also 2 x 100W basking spot bulbs in there on dimmers to get the 92°F basking sites. this is the easiest way to acheive the temps tho, and it can take care of night time temperature too.


----------



## gecko88 (May 8, 2009)

It ws just going to be for 1 sub adult. 4x3x2 too small ? what about 4x4x2 Well the plan i have would kinda be 5 x 4 x 2 in total With all the water etc.... the space my basilisk will have will be 4x4x2. what size is yours ?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

5 x 4 x 2 with water would be alright i reckon. mines for water dragons and theyre only babies at present. basilisks have pretty similar requirements though and they like their climbing space and plenty of deep water.


----------



## gecko88 (May 8, 2009)

Yer i was thinking of having about 1ft of water in the deepest part. Maybe building a waterfall in the deep part. Have you got a pic of your viv ?


----------

